# Looking for a gay tv series to watch.



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking for a comedy (that's not will and grace) or adventure tv series that features a gay character / characters.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm gonna say this is the gayest thing posted today.

"Rupaul's drag race" Drag queens

"Buffy the Vampire Slayer" Later in the series their is a gay romance.

"Queer as Folk" its a drama but it can be funny

Sorry for the short list. That's all that comes to my head.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look those up.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 2, 2011)

There's a channel called LOGO apparently dedicated to gay programming... I can't watch more than five minutes of it though...


----------



## Trance (Mar 2, 2011)

â€¢Queer Eye for the Straight Guy
â€¢Gay, Straight, or Taken
â€¢What not to Wear

Erm, yeah.  I don't know of many.  This is awkward somehow... Just buy a DVD box of Glee, then you're set.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 2, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> There's a channel called LOGO apparently dedicated to gay programming... I can't watch more than five minutes of it though...


I'll ask my cable company about it.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 2, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> There's a channel called LOGO apparently dedicated to gay programming... I can't watch more than five minutes of it though...



It is a terrible channel, it caters to the sterotypical gay audience. That's where I got most of the shows from OP. You can go on their site, they list more. Netflixs has a gay section to their video library too, if you wanna check that out.


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2011)

Trance said:


> What not to Wear



Seconding this, the one host is so flaming it's painful.



> DVD box of Glee


 
That too, even though it's a terrible show IMO.

The real question is why OP wants a specifically gay TV show.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 2, 2011)

Bando said:


> The real question is why OP wants a specifically gay TV show.


You don't see enough gay on tv where they're not making jokes about them.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 2, 2011)

Rouz said:


> *It is a terrible channel, it caters to the sterotypical gay audience.* That's where I got most of the shows from OP. You can go on their site, they list more. Netflixs has a gay section to their video library too, if you wanna check that out.


 
Hence why I can watch no more than five minutes of it.


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> You don't see enough gay on tv where they're not making jokes about them.


 
Okay, I get that.
One or two seasons of Bones would fit into that category then, but I'm not going to call that a comedy :V


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 2, 2011)

Bando said:


> Okay, I get that.
> One or two seasons of Bones would fit into that category then, but I'm not going to call that a comedy :V


Mystery / crime are good too.
Also which seasons are these?


----------



## Rouz (Mar 2, 2011)

Bando said:


> Okay, I get that.
> One or two seasons of Bones would fit into that category then, but I'm not going to call that a comedy :V



What is gay in Bones?


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2011)

Rouz said:


> What is gay in Bones?


 
I forget what seasons it was in, but Angela was in a lesbian relationship for awhile.

Can't think of any other shows though.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 2, 2011)

Rick & Steve: The Happiest Gay Couple in All the World


----------



## Rouz (Mar 2, 2011)

Bando said:


> I forget what seasons it was in, but Angela was in a lesbian relationship for awhile.
> 
> Can't think of any other shows though.



Doesn't House have a gay character? I know 13 is bi, but I don't think they ever show an actual on going relationship. Wait, House and Wilson are gay.


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Doesn't House have a gay character? I know 13 is bi, but I don't think they ever show an actual on going relationship. Wait, House and Wilson are gay.


 
No clue, I don't watch House. Add it to the list of suggestions though.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 2, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Wait, House and Wilson are gay.


----------



## Nepmen (Mar 2, 2011)

That is _haunting_. I think "Why not lurk on FAF for awhile", then sleep in tomorrow. Nope. No sleep tonight.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 2, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> There's a channel called LOGO apparently dedicated to gay programming... I can't watch more than five minutes of it though...


 
omg i tried to watch that, they were playing the movie Kinsey which looked interesting. But the commercials felt like I was watching softcore porn D: I was terrified someone would see me watching that and be like wtf


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 2, 2011)

V for Vendetta has a gay character. Stephen Fry. Anything with Stepen Fry is pretty gay. I like him, he's not flamboyant or anything he's just... British gentleman gay.
I dont know of any 'gay' series other then Will and Grace. Which is pretty cool imho. Jack is pretty annoyingly flaming but I'd see myself dating Will.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 3, 2011)

Family Guy. :|


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 3, 2011)

I think Modern Family has a gay couple with an adopted baby girl as part of the main story throughout the series.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 3, 2011)

Torchwood.  It's a spin-off from the new Doctor Who series.  It stars John Barrowman (who you might know from such great films as Shark Attack 3), who is gay both on the show and in real life.  Really though you should just watch Doctor Who.  DO IT.

Also, under no circumstances should you watch glee. Ever.


----------



## Larry (Mar 3, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> omg i tried to watch that, they were playing the movie Kinsey which looked interesting. But the commercials felt like I was watching softcore porn D: I was terrified someone would see me watching that and be like wtf


 
This is completely off-topic, but is your avatar supposed to be a furry version of Justin Bieber or something? Not dissing you or anything, but I think the hair gave me a hint. Plus, your location says Purple (which is Bieber's fav color). ;3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 3, 2011)

larry669 said:


> This is completely off-topic, but is your avatar supposed to be a furry version of Justin Bieber or something? Not dissing you or anything, but I think the hair gave me a hint. Plus, your location says Purple (which is Bieber's fav color). ;3


 
NO!
brb drawing a new avi


----------



## Spatel (Mar 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Torchwood.  It's a spin-off from the new Doctor Who series.  It stars John Barrowman (who you might know from such great films as Shark Attack 3), who is gay both on the show and in real life.  Really though you should just watch Doctor Who.  DO IT.
> 
> Also, under no circumstances should you watch glee. Ever.


 
Jack Harkness is bisexual on the show. He's had female love interests and children over the years too. This is a pretty huge plot point in Children of Earth... which everyone should definitely watch.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd say glee but obviously everyone's already mentioned it


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 3, 2011)

Try looking up The L Word.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 15, 2011)

>_> I like rupaul's drag race.

uhm, torchwood I've heard has gay stuff in it.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 15, 2011)

"Six Feet Under"


----------



## mario45 (Mar 19, 2011)

*There are very many gay tv series to watch now. Start with Queer as Folk then Noah's Ark and Dantes Cove. You can watch Beautiful People as of now. To give you and idea of how many gay tv series are just watch them at http://gaypreviews.blogspot.com
*


----------



## epslion (Mar 19, 2011)

im not really not sure what you like so here are i few i remember 

lets see if you like comedy and anime id recomend gravatation only  problem i find with it is its about a gay sexual relationship with two  older teens (minors) and humans.... dont really, attract me ...   homosexualy speaking any ways.

samurai shamplu, and cowboy be bop also have a lot of funny gay references   

aside from anime ... you could always watch glee... or, i now pronounce you chuck and Larry 

sex and the city? lol jk i think...???

any ways hope you find something you like, 

i hate stereotype's a lot, i swear.. when i hear some one say" thats so gay" i want punch that person in the face 

wow i seemed to have turned this post into a rant sorry about that


----------



## ShayneBear (Mar 19, 2011)

RuPaul's Drag Race is awesome, Queer as Folk is good but so is the L Word. 

There's a dumb show on MTV called "1 Girl, 5 Gays" and the hostess sits in a circle with 5 gay guys, and they answer i think 20 questions each episode (and each episode has a different mix of guys) about love and sex. it's dumb, but can be really funny too


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 19, 2011)

My mom likes to watch shows on a channel called "Bravo" and she says it has lots of gay people. Not sure if it is funny.


----------



## Saracide (Mar 20, 2011)

The anime Holic isn't really gay... But I really want Watanuke and Domake to end up together! X<

and I'm not the only one who thinks they would be really cute together.

I support gay rights but I'm not one of those yaoi fan girls who just wants to see a bunch of gay sex either, this is the first time I've ever wanted to see two guys from a series hook up. I happen to think it's a really good anime and I would recommend it.


----------



## Slyck (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know about you, but I find it pretty damn funny that with the way people think these days, that someone's discriminating *against *'straight' shows.


I love, you FAF. Please kill yourself.

<3


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2011)

[yt]o1yj2nYDLkg[/yt]
ahahhaha


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol anyone ever watch Gay, Straight, or Taken?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> NO!
> brb drawing a new avi


 
no i like your justin bieb fox avi


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2011)

Definitely watch Six Feet Under, without a doubt. Two of the main characters are gay, and the series actually depicts them in a really well crafted way. It's a black comedy about a family that owns a funeral home after the Patriarch of the family dies, and his oldest son is roped back into the family to help run it. The show was generally one of the most critically acclaimed series of the last decade, and I'd highly recommend buying the series box set.

[yt]FMpAWLjcKTQ[/yt]

Clip from the first episode.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 21, 2011)

Just Browse through Bravo.


----------

